# Pro-Trapping Petition (Signatures Appreciated)



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

#228

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KGDPD (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in. Didn't check the box for Barry's e-mails though.


----------



## Quillback (Jan 4, 2011)

#371


----------

